# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Not all foraged or wild, but all natural and pretty darn good!

## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Tonight"s supper.  

Bass filets (caught by me) pan fried with lemon and rosemary.
Sweet Corn on the cob. Truck farmer on the side of the road.
Beefsteak Tomatoes.  Friends garden.
Cucumbers. Our garden.
Green beans. #1 son's garden.
New Potatoes (cooked in with the green beans). Our garden.
Carrots (raw).  Our garden.

Only thing store boughten was the Watermelon for dessert.

Alan

----------


## Rick

Crap! I just put my garden out. Sounds great. I did cook up some potatoes from last years garden. Pretty tasty.

----------


## madmax

Man that sounds great!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Crap! I just put my garden out. Sounds great. I did cook up some potatoes from last years garden. Pretty tasty.


Alan is about two climate zones south of us.  We just had our last freeze about a week ago!

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Freeze? We had one last winter. Killed most of my tomato plants.

Alan

----------


## Rick

You had a...wait a minute. Tomatoes in winter? The world has gone crazy.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

There's been years when I've had tomatoes and peppers go all the way through winter. Hardly anything makes it through summer though.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

We'll have a string of years when we won't have a freeze at all.  Then, like two years ago, we have two days of 19 degree cold, and then last winter of three days of 21 degree cold.  That kind of cold down here kills anything that's not wrapped and heated or indoors.  We have about 150 plants (house plants) in pots.  I'm not sure why I continue to do it but..... I'll haul them all into the garage and back porch when it freezes.  We've had some of those plants for 42 years.  

Three years ago I put up a greenhouse in the back.  The first year everything thrived.  The second year the heat failed on the 19 degree night and everything turned to mush.  Then the hurricane turned the green house into a giant "pick up stix" project.  I was still hovering around 225 potted plants and the freeze this past winter took out around 75 of them.  

This Summer is starting to look like a scorcher. we've had two 100 degree days this week.  Tomorrow will be three and then we'll start a new week with a 100 degree day on Monday.  By mid June our garden will be brown and bone dry.  Plant again Mid September for the Fall Garden crapshoot.  


When #1 wife and I got married we had no AC.  We didn't have anything else either but an old oilfield camphouse South of Benavides, TX.  It was three years before we got a window unit Air Conditioner.  Today I cannot imagine how we survived.  We were without power for a week after Harvey and it was the most miserable week I can remember for trying to sleep in oppressive heat.  For the last 8 years we lived in Benavides we lived in the farmhouse my Great great grandfather built in 1903.  It was built to catch the prevailing wind (breeze) at night and it was actually kinda pleasant for most of the year.  It got really cold in the Winter though.

Houses aren't built with the weather in mind any more, and consequently they are miserable to stay in without climate control.

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds great.  We only planted tomatoes this year............they have been fantastic.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

We've had to rely on other people's tomatoes so far.  We've gotten a few but the blossom end rot is getting most of them.

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

I've had blossom rot in the past.  For the last few years I've amended the soil with lime and have not had any.

----------


## Rick

A lack of calcium is generally the culprit of blossom end rot. A steady uptake of water and calcium in a usable form such as lime will usually fix it. If you fertilize use a low nitrogen fertilizer. steady moisture and calcium are your two best friends.

----------

